
Apple iBooks app indicates iPad 2 will quadruple resolution to 2048x1536 - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/01/15/apple_ibooks_app_indicates_ipad_2_will_quadruple_resolution_to_2048x1536.html
======
laujen
I can't help but wonder how expensive a screen like this would be? I'm not a
hardware guy. Would this screen even be reasonable at $500 retail price?

Also, this could be interesting for Apple to use iPad 1 as a $300 product and
iPad 2 as the cutting edge $500-800 product.

